# Backyard vegetable garden



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Still working on wrapping up the last of the details but this beast of a garden is finally a reality. Whew!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Very nice! What do you plan to grow on the arch?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

The main idea behind that trellis was for the cucumbers (our family loooves pickling!) but also peas, winter squash, ... and whatever else needs room to run! This is actually grandmas (my mom) backyard and, being a big family, It's kind of our family garden .. at grandmas house. She was never the type to focus on aesthetics in her garden though... it's always been chain-linked fences and wooden stakes every which way. If she only knew how much money I spent on this project she'd say it's unnecessary. 

Next project is to tackle that 'smokehouse' dad built back there. I don't see anything we can do but demo & rebuild. A combo smokehouse/shed/greenhouse concept would be nice! Would need to run some water & electricity and she'll be golden.
This is something that caught my eye, maybe as a 8x16'. Love the large windows that can allow light & heat to get her seeds started, etc.. and those window boxes would be heavenly.


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Is that a prefab or you are going to diy? If prefab, from where?


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I picked up half a dozen of those cattle panels myself this year, really think they are going to be great.


----------

